# EXIFF Header in ein Bild schreiben



## windl (3. Nov 2014)

Hi NG,

ich lese mit Hilfe eines Packages (metadata-extractor-2.6.4.jar) den EXIF-Header aus einer Bilddatei aus. Jetzt möchte ich das Bild gerne via JAVA drehen und die EXIF Informationen beibehalten.
Gedreht habe ich das Bild via rotate und speichere es mit ImageIO ab.
Damit gehen natürlich alle EXIF-Informationen verloren.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte - bzw. hat eine Lösung parat?

Danke
Uwe


----------

